# Fins turning red



## seinaruyoru (May 4, 2011)

I am completely new to bettas, having had my current kinda fall in my lap. So, I've been reading a lot about them trying to learn how to take care of him. I think he's become sick, but I have yet to find something on betta diseases that matches what I'm seeing him go through. Any help would be greatly appreciated, I do not want to kill this fish. :-(

Edit: Some additional details. His symptoms began shortly after I moved him into a new tank. He was in a 1gal tank, and I bought him a new one after reading about bettas some more. I followed the instructions for setting up the new aquarium verbatim before moving him into the new tank. (Aqueon Minibow Desktop Kit 5.0)

Housing 
What size is your tank? 5gal
What temperature is your tank? 78
Does your tank have a filter? yes
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration? no
Is your tank heated? yes
What tank mates does your betta fish live with? none

Food
What type of food do you feed your betta fish? hikari gold
How often do you feed your betta fish? twice a day

Maintenance 
How often do you perform a water change? weekly
What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change? 50%
What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change? Water Conditioner

Symptoms and Treatment
How has your betta fish's appearance changed? base of pelvic fin and pectoral fins turning bright crimson
How has your betta fish's behavior changed? Lethargic, spends more time at the bottom of the tank not moving. No longer flaring.
When did you start noticing the symptoms? Two days ago
Have you started treating your fish? If so, how? no
Does your fish have any history of being ill? not that I know of
How old is your fish (approximately)? 1 year or so


----------



## Canuck Fins (Oct 5, 2010)

How frustrating! Do you have a photo of your fish? Before and now maybe?


----------



## seinaruyoru (May 4, 2011)

I tried to get some pictures, however my camera doesn't seem to be good enough for the photo to actually show clearly the red areas . I'm apologize for the inconvenience. If it helps, he is a small (a little over an inch long) sapphire blue plakat. He is typically a solid blue color with the exception of a black patch on the top of his head, and the blue fades into white at the tips of his pelvic fins.

The blue sections of his pelvic fins started turning red yesterday, and the red is beginning to grow down the white area. Today the base of his pectoral fins began to turn the same shade of red. The pattern of the red on his pectoral fins is halfmoon (similar to the halfmoon shaped spots that appear at the bottom of human nails.) I hope that helps in the place of pictures.


----------

